
Part 2 of How to become better at software estimations - rmanev
https://medium.com/code-runners-blog/how-to-become-better-at-software-estimations-part-2-fb286a9d496a
======
rmanev
Here's Part 1 for those that missed it - [https://medium.com/code-runners-
blog/how-to-become-better-at...](https://medium.com/code-runners-blog/how-to-
become-better-at-software-estimations-part-1-b50ef0619884)

------
yosito
I noticed a few typos in both parts.

~~~
rmanev
Sorry about that, I'll go through them again and edit as much as I can.

